# Big Boys



## Rangat (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you guys checked out the web site www.big-boys.com?

They have a craphouse full of clips taken by ppl blowing things up, playing pranks, fighting, and burning things. real funny!













Big Boys


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 29, 2005)

I like to listen to prank calls...


But it amazes me how many truely stupid people there are in the world, and it makes me glad that I became a Paramedic... Because as long as there are stupid people, I will always have a job.......a job that can't be shipped over seas.


----------



## Jon (Oct 30, 2005)

I watch Jackass and Viva La Bam occasionally..... and see them being a bunch of tools around town, doing stupid sh*t...

My Fav:

Bam wants to throw his _____(aunt? Stepmom?) April a parade.... thorough the centeral business district of West Chester, becuase "she's had a hard life, and everyone should have a parade"

He's been denied parade permits on that one, because they havn't given enough notice to the borough....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 30 2005, 12:12 AM
> * I watch Jackass and Viva La Bam occasionally..... and see them being a bunch of tools around town, doing stupid sh*t...
> 
> My Fav:
> ...


 They should have just shot him when he was hanging out around 3MI


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 31, 2005)

You want to know the message that MTV is sending out to our nations youth?

Its completely cool to be stupid. The worse, the better!  :lol:


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 31, 2005)

Job security for us.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 31, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@Oct 31 2005, 09:00 PM
> * Job security for us. *


 Very much agreed.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 29, 2005)

stupid=money sad but true.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah

I was doing a lecture on large crocodilians.... they have one of a Thai man getting his arm ripped off by a freshwater croc... all I could say when some stated "I wonder what he was yelling" was "Well I wonder how to say "Hey Ya'll watch this" In Thai.....famous last words of a redneck


----------

